# The Uninvited (2009)



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

Hey gang -

As I had said on Hauntcast, this remake of the Korean ghost flick * A Tale of Two Sisters* will be out on January 30th.

If this be your thang, check it out and let us know how the movie is.

http://www.bloody-disgusting.com/news/15123

http://www.uninvitedmovie.com/

http://movies.yahoo.com/movie/1809922891/info


----------



## Hellrazor (Jun 18, 2006)

So I guess this is a little old but I just saw it last night. I thought it was great. For some reason I had not thought of the twist at the end. 

Yes, been done before but its great when you are not expecting it. It left me thinking aobut it, which is an ultimate goal of anything, right. Keep you wondering or coming back for more. 

It was a a lot of fun! Im happy I saw it.


----------



## Eldritch_Horror (Jul 27, 2008)

I haven't seen it yet, but I've thought about picking it up. Is the red headed sister played by the actress who played in 'A Series of Unfortunate Events'? She looked awfully darn familiar in the commercials.


----------



## DeadDudeintheHouse (Jul 23, 2008)

Is this the one with... is it... I can't remember her name. Elizabeth Banks? (I almost said Elizabeth Brooks - wasn't she from The Howling?) I would like to see the movie just because she's in it and would probably make a great villainness.


----------



## dusty588 (Oct 8, 2006)

*The Uninvited*

Hey there. I just watched The Uninvited (2009) it was in theatres in like February, I'm a little slow at watching movies lol, and was just curious if anyone else saw it, and what you thought of it. I thought that it was pretty good( (8/10), some review sites gave it a much lower score, but then again, I often quite like the movies the others don't like so much, lol. I know that there is a Japanese version of this movie, but haven't seen it yet. If you haven't seen it, I would suggest you rent it for sure. Here is a trailer of it. 




Dustyn


----------



## JohnnyL (Aug 17, 2006)

Definitely liked the twist. Was a fun movie, I enjoyed it!


----------



## 5artist5 (Jul 10, 2007)

I liked this one a lot.


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers (Jan 25, 2009)

saw it awhile back. really like the twist at the end. didnt see it coming. overall i really enjiyed it. just bought it in a five dollar bin a few weeks ago haha


----------

